# Your largest ohio musky?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I was at the gander mountain in twinsburg yesterday. I was buying another musky rod. I had only one and was using lake erie dipsy rod as the other. I got a guide series IM-6 musky rod. I was kinda suprised it was only $29.99. On the way out I like to stop and look at the pics of the hunters and fisherman thier trophy's. I noticed a pic of a 28 pound musky that was caught out of West Branch. What is your largest Ohio Musky?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I have never caught a BIG Ohio Musky. I started fishing for them in 1997, I have caught a number of them, but, BIG to me is 50". I have caught alot over 40", but the pic shown is my longest, 46+. Someday, I will get a BIG one, that is what keeps you going!!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

high standards = BIG fish. Best of luck with the 50"er. You sound like the kind of person who would deem a 49"er as "not worthy" before even considering to remeasure. I love it!

Me? My only musky was about 26-28". I was targetting them though. One of my 2 goals for the rest of the year is to get a 2nd muskie (any size) and the elusive 20" river smallie.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Crawdiddy,
They are all WORTHY to me. When I am by myself and hook and land any Musky, my hands are shaking. I catch ALOT of nice Walleyes every spring before I Musky fish, and is not the same. Some of them are quite large, not Lake Erie fish, Mosquito fish. I guess it is the MYSTIQUE of the MUSKY!!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

when I said "not worthy" I meant it in a "a 49"er ain't no 50"er kind of way". Not a "its not worthy" kind of way. When I see pictures of those huge skis you guys catch I think to myself "someday if I'm lucky".


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Crawdiddy,
Put your time in, it will happen. Time on the water is the key. Good luck!!

John


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

my largest so far is 40 inches and want to break the 48 inch mark
________
Vaporizer best value


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice fish luredaddy. I hope to catch one at least 40" this year. Once I get totally focused on them. The walleye keep sidetracking me! I have gone trolling 3 times in the last week. No pay-offs yet. I think like you guys say that this is one of the harder times of the year for them.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

When the water starts to cool the muskie will be hot.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

TIGGER,
I get theWalleyes out of my system in the spring, I live 2 miles from the state park at Mosquito. I hit this slump almost every year, I fished 11 times at Milton and West Branch in the last three weeks, ZERO. Time to take a break, bring on the frost!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tigger. What is the plan? Steelies in the morning and musky in the evening? Or musky in the morning and walleyes after dark? So many options coming up I will never be able to be decisive


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

10,000 casts right? well for me its about 100,000 casts and a week of combined trolling = ZERO Muskies... :S 

A good thing all the species aren't so cruel to me... if they were I'd be a heck of a golfer by now.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

only fished for em in ohio a couple times, 0 fish, but my biggest is 49 1/4" app. 33lbs.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

This is my first year fishing for musky, my biggest is 32". a bigger thrill for me was watching my son catch his first a 40" at leesville. time for dad to play catch up.


----------



## caz (Aug 15, 2006)

Never caught one. Hopefully this year that will change


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

my biggest came from trolling out of alum creek and was 32inches


----------



## passthru (Jul 24, 2005)

This is a pic of my biggest yet 53" caught in May 2006. Sorry of the bad pic, but it was raining very hard that day. Also pic was taken by my 10 year old son and the closest he would get to the muskie was at the other end of a 16 foot boat.

Passthru


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

nice big fish. did it make it ok? its gill area looks kinda wide. Bet it was OK.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

43" at night with 8 lb. test and no net from the shore at Alum while eye fishing with a husky jerk. The cold water took alot of the fight out of him, thank goodness. While actually fishing for Musky my biggest is a 40" taken in August while trolling a Monster Shad.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

passthru said:


> This is a pic of my biggest yet 53" caught in May 2006. Sorry of the bad pic, but it was raining very hard that day. Also pic was taken by my 10 year old son and the closest he would get to the muskie was at the other end of a 16 foot boat.
> 
> Passthru



...........nice fish


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh man that is a brute nice job
________
INTERRACIAL WIFE


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

got a 47" last halloween at w.b. and it was the first fish of the year...!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

My 2 biggest Ohio fish to date is a 48" from West Branch and a 47" from Saltfork
Hope to break the 50" mark some day


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

hey onthewater was that 43" below the dam or main lake? either way sweeeeet!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My biggest is a fat 36"er. I hope to break the 40" mark someday. Then, I'll shoot for the BIG HAWG!!!!!

CG


----------



## Jeffish1 (May 1, 2004)

48.5" from West Branch last September. This is my biggest in Ohio or anywhere else...


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

beautiful fish Jeff....whatd you hit her on?


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Crawdiddy, it was caught in the lake.


----------



## Jeffish1 (May 1, 2004)

FCC - I caught her on a Fudally Single blade spinnerbait, with a thumpertail grub trailer...Trying A couple lakes in PA on 8/22, ever fish Canadohta or Woodcock creek?


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

Jeffish1 said:


> FCC - I caught her on a Fudally Single blade spinnerbait, with a thumpertail grub trailer...Trying A couple lakes in PA on 8/22, ever fish Canadohta or Woodcock creek?


havent fished canadohta, but have fished woodcock a couple times. if youre up in that area, there a little lake not too far from there call tamarack. there are alot of skis in there, nothin too big, but some good action. but that lake is electric only though.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very nice fish jeff. that looks like it put up a nice fight


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

sweet fish jeff what a head on her chomp chomp
________
tits Webcam


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Got one off RS at WB last year. This year I lost one. Upper 40. Nice :B Jeff! Ill be out there this weekend for some action. Camping


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

The biggest ski I ever landed came out of the Alum Creek spillway. Caught it on a Top Raider. I know now that I did a poor job of handling the fish, but I was just a beginner at the time and the fish was succesfully released. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=9367&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------

